# Birtek sen vardın yanımda oldugunu bildiğim



## MissPrudish

How does this sentence translate into english?

_Birtek sen vardın yanımda oldugunu bildigim_

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ukuca

You're the only one that I know who stands with me.


----------



## MissPrudish

Thanks for the help ukuca.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ukuca said:
			
		

> You're the only one that I know who stands with me.


 Just out of curiosity - is there a particular reason why you haven't translated as _you were_? How would you translate if it was _Bir tek sen varsın yanımda olduğunu bildiğim._


----------



## ukuca

Ow I didn't see the participe in that sentence. So you're right.


----------



## MissPrudish

So it is past tense right?


----------



## Honour

Yes, it is past tense but it doesn't necessarily imply the past.It may be written to be romantic.


----------



## MissPrudish

Oh ok, thanks anyways.


----------

